
Optimization of Hamerly’s K-Means Clustering Algorithm (2017) - deepaksurti
https://colfaxresearch.com/cfxkmeans/
======
hellepardo
The mlpack library ([http://www.mlpack.org](http://www.mlpack.org)) also has a
C++ implementation of Hamerly's algorithm, as well as Elkan's and some other
accelerated variants. My experience has been that while Hamerly's algorithm
can be a lot faster than the unaccelerated implementation, it's not always the
fastest---that depends on dataset conditions.

